# Tribute to Our Beautiful Golden Abby



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Unfortunately, the video won't play for me... I'm so sorry you lost your Abby.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

swanscarl, I am so sorry for your loss of Abby. 

I fixed your video so members can view it, wonderful tribute to your beautiful and special girl.


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

I watched it all. (Thanks, CM)

All 17:46 of it.

I can only say "Thank You" .... Thank you for sharing glimpses of Abby's and her family's life with us. It's beautiful, absolutely beautiful. I will celebrate her. A beautiful life, with a wonderful family.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a great tribute to a awesome Golden. Abby had a great life thanks to you and I can tell from the video she loved you madly. hope time helps you heal soon and may her great memories help cushion your loss.

Godspeed to Abby

dlm ny ocuntry


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss. Rest In Peace sweet Abby.


----------



## NewGoldenGirl (Mar 5, 2018)

It is very clear how much you loved Abby and what a happy and full life she had. I can see how much joy she brought you. Thank you for sharing this video. I'm sorry you lost her too young.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a beautiful video, I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Thank you for sharing your beautiful tribute.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Abby. They leave a big hole in our hearts and most all of us have experienced it. Find comfort in the great life and love you shared with her.


----------



## Slowpoetry (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you for posting your beautiful tribute to your wonderful girl. I am so very sorry for your loss. It is plain to see that Abby was deeply cherished. These dear dogs and the unconditonal love they give are truly a gift- thank you for sharing your Abby with us.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Abby. She was far too young. Your tribute is amazing..thank you for sharing it with us. Only one scary part in the video...the vacuume cleaner...I bet Abby taught it who was boss . I can tell she was loved and that she loved you sooo much. Keep those memories tight during these tough times.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Really nice tribute to your dog Abby. Sorry for your loss.


----------

